# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  به نظرتون هنر شرکت کنم یانه؟؟؟

## nurse1997

سلامچهارم تجربی هستم..من کنکور هنر هم ثبتنام کردم...به نظرتون شرکت کنم یانه؟از طرفی خوبه چون با سبک سوالات اشنا میشم ولی خوب میترسم خسته بشم.......کمک لطفا

----------

